# Meet Mr. Fibonacci



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

On my "to do" list:






http://www.quantumbalancing.com/goldenmeantemplate.htm


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/my-fibonacci-caliper-42447/


----------



## cowtown_eric (Feb 16, 2013)

I made one of these a few years back and have used them.

Construction of them does require absolute precision and you reallly should prove them out much the same as you prove out a level or a square.

I ony made a 4 pointer, which gives me ratios for 3 sections. I found this restrictive for laying out drawer fronts on base units. 

Making a 5 pointer is on my list of things to do. That would give me golden mean layout on drawer fronts for base units. 

The truely OCD will do a 5 or 6 pointer methinks.

My plebian first efforts are far more utilitarian than the sector, and yes, they do see use every couple of months or so.

Eric in Calgary.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

How is it practical to take a division of two parts and convert that into a division of 4 or 5 parts? Or 7 or 11 or 13 or 23 parts?
The so-called "Golden Ratio" is never more that a & b. 
Let's make a 17 - pointer. . . or a 23 - pointer.
What do you ask me to do?


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Well here's mine! I made it this afternoon. Black walnut and aluminum screw posts. The two longest pieces are 11 7/8"
I had fun, nice diversion I might add.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63179&stc=1&d=1361086715
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63180&stc=1&d=1361086715
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=63181&stc=1&d=1361086715


----------



## cowtown_eric (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re Fibonacci divider*

looks good!

The utility of these specialized layout tools is evident when you repeatedly use them,in applications. Yes , a feller can do the math each and every time, and inevitably make mistakes

A device like this makes it a no-brainer-avoiding errors (I'll confess to doing that in math calculations from time to time, 

Much like a device like this
http://ascscientific.stores.yahoo.net/10poindiv.html
makes dovetail layout so much easier

If the average woodworker don't know they exist, they cannot incorporate the methodology in their work. 

And if you look at the prices, and just try and to remember when you saw the Fibonacci divider at yer local tool store, why not DIY

There are many who simply don't grok the concept of the Golden Mean in in eye pleasing layouts, 

But from the suggestion of a 17 or 23 point divider (prime numbers), methinks there's an impracticality in that, unless you were routinely making rather large machinist or jewelry chests to custom dimensions. 

If I had one I'd use it, just use however many points you need. But I know I'll never be able to buy one. It's just too off the wall. 

And I do respect the law of diminishing returns. The effort to produce and prove out even a 17 point fiobonacci divider would likely eclipse it's pragmatic utility.

OTOH, you can get miniature 45's which have no pragmatic utility
http://hamlertools.blogspot.ca/2007/07/stanley-45s.html

and some folks fork out the cash for em. 

An 11 point fibonacci divider would do , in my gut, for 99.9 % of the applications a feller could expect to encounter in his lifetime.

But that's just me. 

And before you ask, yes I do have a slide rule in the truck, and know how to use it!

Eric


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

might have to make me some of them


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> might have to make me some of them


Perhaps for the great (fill in the blanks) swap? :laughing:


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I made a bunch of those, some mahogany, some rosewood. Pop rivets with plastic washers inbetween work just fine. Accuracy is very important. It is worthwhile to "prove" each one over a wide range of movement. There's an annual Artisans' Exhibition here. I participate as the only wood carver in the village. I sell the dividers for $15.00 each.


----------

